# Mason Cubing Challenge 2016



## Pi (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm pleased to announce the Mason Cubing Challenge 2016 competition in Mason, OH.

https://www.cubingusa.com/MasonCubingChallenge2016/index.php


----------

